# Souped up my ROS



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I have 2 random orbit sanders. Both of them have the vents just above the sanding disc where the fan discharge blows out. Since I'm right handed if I want to sand the edge of a board or maybe I'm sanding the right side of something that's too big to turn on it's side what I do is simply rotate the ROS over on it's side and sand away.

Now I dont know if any of you do this, but every time I do, that air discharge tends to blow sanding dust in my face which I dislike immensely. So I added a little "duct work" to my sanders which re-directs that air stream. Now, no more dust in my face.

Yeah, yeah, I know. Some of you use a shop vac hose connected to the dust port on yours, but I just dont LIKE using that hose. It just seems to always be in the way or getting hung up on the edge of my bench. So this was my solution. I cut a small piece of sheet metal, about the size (and shape) of my thumb. Hammered it into a sort of spoon shape, and attached it with some of my racing duct tape. Works like a charm.
.
.
.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Good idea… My drill does the same thing. I'll have to see if I can divert that air elsewhere.


----------



## CypressAndPine (Jun 14, 2013)

It probably won't happen, but make sure your motor doesn't get too hot. You may have decreased the cooling effect on the coils.

Regards,
Jacob


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Good idea Joe. I know what you mean when you get blasted from it. Let us know if it runs the same with the diversion.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.
Jake, thanks for pointing that out.
I dont have a way to scientifically do this but I did TRY to test the air flow by letting it blow in my face with nothing covering the port, and then about 5 times during the changes I made in this little project.

I started out with a flat piece of metal and duct tape, which blocked almost ALL the exhaust from that one port. I was worried (as you pointed out) that it might overheat the tool. I also tried drilling holes in the piece of metal (which basically defeated the whole idea at all)

Then it was just a matter of coming up with a shape that might work. I tried several versions of bending the deflector, both horizontally and vertically. Neither did much good. Then I noticed a spoon on my bench and I cut the handle off it, which made me realize I was onto the solution. Since I couldn't bend the spoon very easily, it was just a matter od shaping my sheet metal into some sort of spoon-shape and then fitting the duct tape around it.

This last version seems to blow just as much air at my face as the sander did with no deflector on it. And the shape is curved somewhat front to back so the air blows more "around" the tool, rather than straight out from that port. Now when I hold the sander is on it's side, the sir blows away from me and no longer straight up at my face.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I taped over one of the air discharge slots on my drill for this same reason. Works great.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm sure you already tried it and weren't satisfied, but in case not, while not perfect, I have and use a 1 1/4" hose and run it over my shoulder.


----------



## grantd (May 5, 2014)

The racing tape should make it spin faster too, right?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice.

That custom 'SPOONED PORT' (you heard it here first) with the checkered tape looks to be a 'winning' solution.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on taking the checkered flag!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks. I've been using all morning and it is working just as I had hoped it would. 
I think "Racing Tape" just caps it off


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I might try adding a SPOONED PORT to my Makita belt sander for the same benefit.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm, I also have a Makita belt sander. 
.
.
.
.
.
Sayyyy Do I need to COPYRIGHT this whole "Spooned port" idea???


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

You mean patent. You would be more successful in making pigs fly.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Details, details! 

.
.
Oh and… 
.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I like the pit stop you built for the Dewalt sander.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Here you go redSled … it WORKS ! 
.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/91570


----------

